# No more pain for my Kahlua Bunny



## canela_2004 (Sep 17, 2013)

We had to say goodbye to my Kahlua bunny this past Saturday. She was with us since she was 6 months old. She has been the best bunny friend I have ever had. She is the reason my fiancee fell in love with bunnies. She was sweet, patient, and loving. She put up with 2 puppies and a toddler and was at ease with everyone. She never scratched or bit anyone, even when undergoing different procedures or exams in the veterinary clinic. 

She let my little dog snuggle up with her and take naps and she let all of my daughter's friends rub her nose and give her love. 

My old girl had cancer, a very agressive cancer that almost doubled in size over the course of two weeks. Saturday morning she said no to her usual apple slice and celery stick and was unable to walk well. I knew it was time, my dignified girl had always been meticulous about grooming and she loved her veggies. 

The vet and I snuggled her for a while and talked about how lovely she was and what a fighter she has always been, living with Pastuerella outbreaks and always being so tolerant of being poked and prodded by the vet staff. She fell asleep in my arms after the initial sedative. I kissed her ears and said goodbye. 

She is greatly missed. My daughter is so sad about losing her and she says the house just doesn't feel right without a bunny in it. 

Hop free Kahlua.


----------



## jemm (Sep 17, 2013)

Just read your lovely tribute, it did bring a tear to my eye. so sorry for you and your loss she looks a lovely bun and i'am sure she knew she was loved dearly.
Binky free little Kahlua


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 17, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss, she was such a lovely bunny and we know she left a hole in your heart. Binky free little girl and rest in peace. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 17, 2013)

So so sorry for your loss, I know it must be so difficult for you, she looked like a beautiful girl and was surrounded by so much love. She was very lucky to have you there until the very end. Binky free little lady :rainbow:


----------



## Tauntz (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry! When we lose a beloved companion animal they leave a big hole in our hearts that can never be filled. Perhaps when the pain of the loss of your sweet Kahlua has eased a bit you will be ready to open your heart to another bunny. Kahlua was a beautiful bunny & I am sorry cancer took her so soon. Prayers for you & your family.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 17, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Its always hard to lose a beloved friend and companion. RIP sweet Kahlua.


----------



## PaGal (Sep 17, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. She sounds like a wonderful bunny and pretty to boot. 

Binky Free Kahlua, Binky Free!:angel:


----------



## KeltonB (Sep 17, 2013)

So, so sorry...she was a real sweetheart and a lovely companion. My sympathies.


----------

